# To Glue Frames or not



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Have I got a thread for you!

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?307965-Building-Strong-Frames


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Caleb E said:


> I just wanted to see what others do. I've also seen many many videos where people do glue them.


Check out this poll: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...that-glued-frames-are-stronger-than-non-glued


If you don't glue because you want frames to be easier to repair... you will be repairing frames more often than the people who use a good glue.

A popular glue is TiteBond III


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Glue for sure. Never had to repair one yet. 
Sometimes you really have to pry on a frame when it is al propolised together. Just relying on a few staples to hold it together is not a good idea IMO. But what do I know, I've only been a builder for 19 years. lol


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Glue. Nails will strip through the soft wood most frames are made of. Now if you make yours out of oak, that may be different.

But if you are using the frames most vendors sell, you will be cursing the day you didn't glue them.

PS, you only need to glue the surfaces where there is no end grain. Gluing end grain is a waste of time and glue - it won't add any holding power.

PPS, just read the post at the link above. If you're not gluing the "side grain", the glue is pretty useless as the scenario with the glue in the center of the notch indicated. Glue in the corners got "some" glue on the side grain but if you put some glue on both the end bar and top bar side grain areas, I can guarantee that the frame will break anywhere BUT the glue joint.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Caleb E said:


> Have you ever needed to *replace just one part of the frame* but couldnt because the glue would tear it all apart? Thank you!


Anyone who has the time to replace a part on a broken frame really has no concept of modern beekeeping and probably needs to get off of welfare and get a real job where time is of value. Please tell me this isn't a joke! Right? I don't even think the market for frame savers could be over 10 a year at this point. 

Glue them, staple them, use them, and when they break "fire" them. The time to repair a frame is worth more than the value of the product.

FYI a well cut and assembled frame will last 30 or 40 years when its not subjected to to much abuse. Built her right, treat her right and she will be last.

FYI.2 I have some frames floating around that are well over 60 years old.... not many but some.



Time to chime in ROLAND about how long equipment lasts.


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

A frame is a 93 cent plus labor investment. The damaged top bar or other part you intend to replace will have to be ordered in mass quantity for not cheaper per item than a new frame. It will take less time to build a new frame than repair one. Glue it and be done with it.


----------



## Chan Rambo (Mar 3, 2015)

And *this,* ladies and gentlemen, is exactly why I am so very grateful to have found this forum when I did.

The hubs and I put over a hundred frames together a few weeks ago. Gluelessly. But reading this thread, and barely beginning to try to imagine what a mess it would make if I broke off the top bar of a frame while trying to pry it up out of propolis ... and how annoyed the ladies would probably get while I fumbled around trying to figure out how to get that comb out now ... 

We still have a couple of weeks, we will start tonight carefully pulling out the nails and adding glue. Thank you, experienced forum participants, thank you! :gh:


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I didn't glue them (time pressures and lack of knowledge, so not the FBM's influence).

All seemed fine until I had to pry up full deeps of honey last fall. Every single frame pulled apart (despite double end nails) and I had a really big problem on my hands as these were foundationless with just a starter strip. I tacked and stapled them temporarily back together and left them in the hive where I'm hoping the beees have used them all up for winter chow. I know one of my first chores this spring will be getting them removed and figuring out if I can salvage that comb (and what a waste if I can't!).

All for the lack of pennies worth of glue and little time. Huge lesson learned!

Enj.


----------



## Caleb E (Feb 20, 2015)

Awesome thread and information. Thank you to everyone. Thank you Rader for the link to that forum. Very informative for this new beek.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

I do glue my frames,

But I also nail from the side.

when prying a frame up it is the same direction as pulling a nail.

If the side bares are glued down you end up with just the top bar in your hand.

How much more force would it take to pull that nail trough the wood side ways?


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Honey4all,

It isn't the frame itself that is valuable and invokes a repair job, it is the comb inside it. If it had brood in it you'd want to salvage it which means repairing the frame somehow until it could be rotated out. For us small-timers, drawn comb is pure gold. The ability to swap out pieces of a frame is the rationale behind not gluing. However, not gluing frames will cause more comb disruption when the frames come apart during inspection than the odd one-in-a-thousand instance when you break a frame. And if you're paying attention, you can tell if you're breaking a frame or if it is coming apart.

I don't see any valid rationale behind not gluing.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

georgiabees said:


> spend $2.50 to save $1 and it's still have a piece of crap.


What value do you put on the comb that was in that frame that you're discarding?


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

rweaver7777 said:


> What value do you put on the comb that was in that frame that you're discarding?


VERY little if junky frame, if it's honey I extract if brood let hatch out on outside then melt either.
My goal is quality frames or boxes for efficient production.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Been beekeeping for 5 years so far. We do not glue our frames. The only frame we had fail was the ONE I forgot to put the side nails in. We use our hive tool to separate frames by inserting the curved end between frames by the frame shoulders (holding the tool horizontally) and giving a slight rotation (still holding tool horizontally). Do this to both sides. It will break the propolis seal and you are good to go usually. At the least, this gives a little gap so we can grab frames with fingers.

The bees propolize the frames and that is the best glue. FWIW I absolutely would not take 100 frames apart just to glue and renail them.


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

rweaver7777 said:


> What value do you put on the comb that was in that frame that you're discarding?


You're from the South. Do what the rest of us do -- duct tape and baling wire. That frame will be as good as new. <gg> And if it makes noise, WD 40.


----------

